# Trying To Say Hello



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

I was at the OUtbackers Rally in Niagra Falls last year. I stayed near a man named Steve from Mass. He is a firefighter. Does anyone know this person? What is his Outbackers name? He was pretty cool and I would like to say hello. If anyone knows him or you are here drop me a note.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

port4 said:


> I was at the OUtbackers Rally in Niagra Falls last year. I stayed near a man named Steve from Mass. He is a firefighter. Does anyone know this person? What is his Outbackers name? He was pretty cool and I would like to say hello. If anyone knows him or you are here drop me a note.
> 
> Steve


NDJolleyman might know....he's firefighter....


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## port4 (May 30, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hear that Steve...your cool.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

EVERYone from Massachusetts is cool.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Who this guy

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Who this guy
> 
> John


That looks like Wolfie's walking stick. Must have been one of those crazy northeast rallies.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What's he got in his mouth


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

What's he got in his mouth dunno.gif

a glow stick...it was an ugly, ugly night!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

3athlete said:


> a glow stick...it was an ugly, ugly night!


Ahhhh, I can hear the mournful pipes off in the distance on that ugly, ugly night - wish I was there.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3athlete said:


> What's he got in his mouth dunno.gif
> 
> a glow stick...it was an ugly, ugly night!


Actually it looks like Steve is Feelin No Pain







& having the time of his life.









PS) Love the Viking Hat


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What goes on at Twin Mountain stays at Twin Mountain

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> What goes on at Twin Mountain stays at Twin Mountain
> 
> John


 Yeah! Round 2 is in May this year.......What happens at Danforth Bay BETTER stay at Danforth Bay!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> What goes on at Twin Mountain stays at Twin Mountain
> 
> John


Amen to that John

Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello Steve,

That's right. I guess I am the cool firefighter from Mass. You haven't posted much lately. I did read about your experiences with the new trailer. I hope all works out well for you. When I mentioned your story to the family, my daughter asked me to say hi to your kids for her. Drop me a pm when you have time.

Steve too


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I think I'll just say hello to all the cool folks who attended the Niagara Falls Rally. I'm with Rob, what a blast!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> That's right. I guess I am the cool firefighter from Mass. You haven't posted much lately. I did read about your experiences with the new trailer. I hope all works out well for you. When I mentioned your story to the family, my daughter asked me to say hi to your kids for her. Drop me a pm when you have time.
> 
> Steve too


Nice to see we have a reunion on our hands...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Cool. Steve, Like your outfit!

Guess this all happened after we left. Wish we could have stayed longer.

As Rob said, we can't wait till spring and the beginning of the next rally season -

Wayne


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What was REALLY ugly was the next morning when Steve fired up his truck... I do believe you could hear his teeth grinding from two states away. Poor Lisa... Anyone who was at Twin Mountains knows what I'm talking about


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Luv2rv,

That pic was taken at Twin Mountain, NH last October. Wish you were there. We had a very nice time. They dared me. What else can I say?

Kevin,

The truck is all better now. Way to bring up bad memories.









I haven't heard from Port4, yet. He probably didn't believe all the nice things people were saying about me back on page 1. By the way, thanks everyone. Except you, Tim.









Steve


----------

